

Show HN: GIFpitch – your elevator pitch in an animated GIF - sfalbo
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/gifpitch-animated-gif-your/id1016716708?mt=8

======
sfalbo
I'd be happy to hear any feedback you might have on this side project. My
friend and I spent about a month developing it as a tool for entrepreneurs to
help refine their pitch.

